# Recommend me artist for new shirt designs!



## HUGH JAYNUS (Dec 26, 2015)

Hopefully this is in the right place.....

I need a new design or two for shirts for my band. Click the link in my signature if knowing our sound helps. Not really looking for anything in particular. We are kinda poor too. 

Go forth minions! Give me names!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Dec 26, 2015)

Metal band by the way


----------



## shaynedepugh (Dec 28, 2015)

I've done some t-shirts.

SHAYNE DEPUGH


----------

